# Make Free Cash Online - Writing Articles Can Easily Make Free Cash Online



## Mike Steven

If you write just one article, and then search for instances of it within Google a week after publication, you will probably find that it has been copied onto many other websites. Even though this hasnt cost you a dime, your only expenditure is in time and effort after all, this investment has the chance to make free cash online quickly, because that article can be seen by thousands or even millions of people.


----------



## Azeez Ullah

you are supposed to explain completely the thing you has touched......
i-e how to write an article ,what could be the topic ,how the cash would be made online.............
so please give an brief touch to these things.........
Thanks


----------

